# Weight capacity for roof?



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Is there a weight capacity that you can put on the roof of a 2018 Tiguan?

I am looking at buying a new ping pong table that weights 202 lbs.

Any reason why I should not put it on the roof?

Thanks


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

lgbalfa said:


> Is there a weight capacity that you can put on the roof of a 2018 Tiguan?
> 
> I am looking at buying a new ping pong table that weights 202 lbs.
> 
> ...


I believe it is 165 lbs


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

OK, that wouldn't work if that is the case.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

"The maximum permissible roof load for vehicles *without* a roof railing is *165 lbs. (75 kg)* and for vehicles *with* a roof railing, *220 lbs. (100 kg)*. The roof load is the combined weight of the roof rack and the items being carried on the roof."


----------



## AMMM (10 mo ago)

lgbalfa said:


> "The maximum permissible roof load for vehicles *without* a roof railing is *165 lbs. (75 kg)* and for vehicles *with* a roof railing, *220 lbs. (100 kg)*. The roof load is the combined weight of the roof rack and the items being carried on the roof."


Where is this quote from?


----------

